# 2013 trek's online



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

all 2013 trek's are online


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*H2 fit?*

I see that the 6 series is now offered only in H2 fit.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Tlaloc said:


> I see that the 6 series is now offered only in H2 fit.


Available in H1 as well. 


Trek Bicycle


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> Available in H1 as well.
> 
> 
> Trek Bicycle


Fit and Sizing tab for the 6.5 only lists H2:

 6.5

Maybe this is just a web page screwup.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Tlaloc said:


> Fit and Sizing tab for the 6.5 only lists H2:
> 
> 6.5
> 
> Maybe this is just a web page screwup.


It is, 6.5 H1 can be ordered via the dealer site.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I can never afford a p1 now with price starting over $6500.00


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> It is, 6.5 H1 can be ordered via the dealer site.


Good. At some point It's likely that I'll order a newer Madone. If I got an H2 I'd have to raise my bars.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Dale, you can get a good deal depending on shop and time of year. I ended up over 20% under on my 6 series P1, got it last November (but was following Trek's and the shop's pricing for a couple years).


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Trek Leads*

Trek really got a jump on the 2013's compared to some of the other big guys. Checked Cannondale and Specialized over the weekend and the websites had not been updated to 2013 models. Plus Trek have some of the new stuff available. I've had my 5.2 Domane for a month already. I asked a Specialized dealer when the new Roubaix with disc brakes will be available and he shrugged his shoulders and said by the end of the year,maybe.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Saw a new Madone today. Very, very strange seeing the rear brake down at the bottom.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Dale said:


> I can never afford a p1 now with price starting over $6500.00


The 6.2 is available through p1 starts at 4600 and if you go Rival and Race wheels you'd be at 4200.

Ultegra 7 series is 5500


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

So what do you guys think about the rear brake being at the bottom?


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Going to be a pain in the arse to work on when not on the stand.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously. Very simple to work on. I love my 2013 Madone 5. Brakes are very good on it. The bike is awesome to ride. I would not shy away from this bike due to brake location.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm researching the lineup - framesets only. I see that the Madone 5 is priced at $2,500 and the Domane 6 is priced at $3,600. This is exactly opposite of what I expected. Why is the Domane so much more expensive than the Madone? 

I admit I don't understand the numbers (5 vs. 6). What do they mean?

Thanks,


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

The 5, 6 and 7 represent the different types of carbon fiber they use in the frame. I think the Domane will be about $100 more then the Madone when comparing 5 vs. 5.


----------

